# Finding a blanket that fits over his belly



## viggo63 (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm new to the forum and looking for advice about blanket fitting. Viggo is my 15 year old mini donkey and has a good-sized belly. I've tried Tough-1 mini blankets and they just don't come down far enough on his sides. The biggest problem is that they are constantly shifting to one side. I've used the single and crossed surcingle style, a tail strap, and configuring the leg straps every way possible. Nothing has helped keep the blanket centered on him. Can anyone suggest another brand that is wider at a size 50 or 51 inches?

Thanks in advance,
Mary Ellen


----------



## Kelly (Feb 3, 2022)

Do you sew? Could you order a blanket a few sizes bigger and sew it to fit him better? Or add fabric to your current blanket so it covers him better?

Good luck!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2022)

Weathabeeta Com- fi- tec (can't spell) blankets with the integrated neck work really well on my mini with a big belly, they are VERY generously cut (almost too long on one mini) on the sides and the neck piece and rump darts hold the blanket in place. I have one mini whose blanket always shifts and this blanket does not budge on him. They have leg straps too. My minis who consistently wear a 48 inch blanket wear a 48 in this brand but it is roomy enough that they could almost take a size smaller. I like them roomy because I double blanket and I have lot's of room for that. I bet he might fit in a 48, or the next size up. If the neck part is too long, flip it back and get some velcro to hold it.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 4, 2022)

Also, I have a blanket from Schneiders Tack that has an integrated neck that fits great, still quite generous on the side coverage but not as much as the Weathabeeta one, length wise it's roomy. It was less expensive, too. It might be a little lighter weight but not much.


----------



## viggo63 (Feb 4, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Weathabeeta Com- fi- tec (can't spell) blankets with the integrated neck work really well on my mini with a big belly, they are VERY generously cut (almost too long on one mini) on the sides and the neck piece and rump darts hold the blanket in place. I have one mini whose blanket always shifts and this blanket does not budge on him. They have leg straps too. My minis who consistently wear a 48 inch blanket wear a 48 in this brand but it is roomy enough that they could almost take a size smaller. I like them roomy because I double blanket and I have lot's of room for that. I bet he might fit in a 48, or the next size up. If the neck part is too long, flip it back and get some velcro to hold it.


Thanks! I've resolved the issue for now by tightening the leg straps and not criss-crossing them. I love Weatherbeeta too, I got a sweet deal on a clearance one for my horse.

Here's Viggo sporting his new blanket:


----------



## Kelly (Feb 4, 2022)

He is so cute in his new blanket! Love all the colors!

Chicks saddlery has extenders…


https://www.chicksaddlery.com/tough-1-belly-surcingle-strap-extensions


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 4, 2022)

Aww, he's got such a sweet face! Very handsome in stripes, too!


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 4, 2022)

He looks very handsome  ❤


----------



## viggo63 (Feb 4, 2022)

Kelly said:


> He is so cute in his new blanket! Love all the colors!





Cayuse said:


> Aww, he's got such a sweet face! Very handsome in stripes, too!





HersheyMint said:


> He looks very handsome  ❤



Thank you all!


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 4, 2022)

Welcome Mary Ellen! Viggo is precious and his blanket is terrific! Glad you were able to get him fitted.

I have a mini donkey, Madelaine who is about 19 years old. So glad she can’t read because she would fall in love with Viggo!


----------



## viggo63 (Feb 4, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Welcome Mary Ellen! Viggo is precious and his blanket is terrific! Glad you were able to get him fitted.
> 
> I have a mini donkey, Madelaine who is about 19 years old. So glad she can’t read because she would fall in love with Viggo!



Thanks! I'd bet he would adore Madelaine, too!


----------



## viggo63 (Feb 5, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Do you sew? Could you order a blanket a few sizes bigger and sew it to fit him better? Or add fabric to your current blanket so it covers him better?


 
Good idea, but I'm not that talented. I can see how that would be the ideal solution, though.


----------

